# Eurobasket 2009



## SheriffKilla

The prelimenary round is over and the 2nd part starts tommorow

Nowitzki and Kirilenko arent playing this season but Gasol, Parker and few other pretty good players are in this 
Spain are the favorites but they already have a loss as they were upset on the first day...


----------



## HB

Gortat's posted some decent numbers also.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Yep Gortat is playing pretty well but the host team usually always exceeds expcations playing on familiar turf

my predictions
1. Spain
2. Turkey
3. France

other players that have been impressive.. besides Parker, Gasol, Gortat
Zoran Planinic (Croatia)
Ronny Turiaf (France)
Erazem Lorbek (Slovenia)
Omer Asik (Turkey)
Ersan Ilyasova (Turkey)

also Lior Eliyahu has put up some really good numbers but Israel failed to make it to the next round of play 
He does seem like he can be a future NBAer and I believe his rights belong to Portland


----------



## SheriffKilla

well Turkey is proving themselves with their win over Spain, Ilyasova is gonna be a good pick up for the Bucks


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ Yeah - think he'll get a lot of minutes this year with all the departures?


----------



## Blue

fjkdsi, is he for sure coming over this year?? I saw the highlights and he looks good. Would definitely help Milwuakee if he came back this season...


----------



## SheriffKilla

Blue Magic said:


> fjkdsi, is he for sure coming over this year?? I saw the highlights and he looks good. Would definitely help Milwuakee if he came back this season...


Ya he is coming, I beleive he already signed the contract with the Bucks


----------



## Plastic Man

Turkey's going to lose for the first time tonight!


----------



## SheriffKilla

Milos Teodesic has looked almost dominant the last 2 games
He looks like a taller John Stockton out there
Really has emerged as an NBA possibility here
I mean he isnt the quickest guy around but his skill and bball IQ is undeniable
Really crafty player and is still only 22 years old so will probably even get better


----------



## Plastic Man

Yay, we beat Turkey for their 1st defeat of the tournament and placed first in our group! 

Friday vs Croatia should be a blast. Can't wait to see our boys beat the crap out of them.


----------



## SheriffKilla

here is my all tournament team so far
Pau Gasol
Erazem Lorbek
Ersan Ilyasova
Milos Teodosic
Tony Parker

I still have spain as the favorites followed by turkey and france but slovenia has been impressive


----------



## Plastic Man

fjkdsi said:


> here is my all tournament team so far
> Pau Gasol
> Erazem Lorbek
> Ersan Ilyasova
> Milos Teodosic
> Tony Parker
> 
> I still have spain as the favorites followed by turkey and france but slovenia has been impressive


I'd put Spanoulis or Lakovic at the second guard spot (probably our PG, since he is one of the biggest reasons we're ranked 1st and only lost one game so far), but that's also a solid list.

France so far has looked more impressive to me than Spain and together with the other three countries you mentioned seem to be the cream of the crop. Although I wouldn't count Russia, Greece and Serbia out just yet. Croatia, in my opinion, is the only team that is clearly playing the worst basketball out of the 8 countries left (I won't say that they are the worst team, because they're still a traditionally strong basketball team with talented individuals - I can only hope that they won't manage to display that talent on Friday ).


----------



## SheriffKilla

Well Planinic has looked pretty good 
In fact Planinic > Lakovic if you ask me


----------



## Plastic Man

Planinic is probably the better player (I'm not particularly high on Lakovic for a number of reasons), but is his 9/4/4 in this tournament really more impressive than Jaka's 15/3/4 and his contributions to the 2nd best record out of all the participants? Planinic isn't even the best guard on his own team (that's Ukic, imo, at least in these 6 games).

Although Teodesic really is playin better with each passing game (the Spain and Poland games hurt his averages), so it's really hard to argue with your list. 12 assists in a European basketball game is crazy.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Serbia vs Spain 
First semifinal matchup
Spain got this underwraps but Im gonna be pulling hard for Serbia because Teodosic has made me a fan in this tournament


----------



## Perseas

fjkdsi said:


> Serbia vs Spain
> First semifinal matchup
> Spain got this underwraps but Im gonna be pulling hard for Serbia because Teodosic has made me a fan in this tournament


OK, do you actually watch the tournament? Neither the top three you mentioned nor the semi final matchups are correct... Anyway, many many congrats to my National Team. They are already successful in this tournament for reaching the semis. Before the tournament noone thought they would get past the second round without four of our top players, Papaloukas,Diamantidis, Tsartsaris and Vassilopoulos. But they found a great backup PG in NIck Calathes, a reborn Schortsianitis and some great performances from the newcomers. This is one of the greates victories for this Greek team, not because it got us within (YET ANOTHER) shot at the medals, but because it showed that there is depth in this country and besides a great past and present, we also have a great future.

PAME RE ELLADARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:basket:"peace2::bbanana::bbanana::bbanana::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Cornholio

fjkdsi said:


> also Lior Eliyahu has put up some really good numbers but Israel failed to make it to the next round of play
> He does seem like he can be a future NBAer and I believe *his rights belong to Portland*


Nope. The Rockets hold his rights.

The Greece-Turkey game was great. Croatia-Slovenia just started


----------



## Perseas

Croatia blew a huge lead to a tough loss by 2 points. Congrats to Slovenia though, they showed great character to come back. They finally get a place in the to four after a few unsuccessful tries in the quarters in past tournaments. It makes one wonder what it would be if there still was a unifued Yugoslavia...


----------



## SheriffKilla

yes i watch the tournament , obviously i made the wrong choices nobody is right all the time
Turkey only lost by 2 
And my bad on france because I didnt realize they were facing Spain in the playoffs(who I picked as the 1st place winner...obviously)

Congrutalions to Greece though

Greece vs Slovenia is gonna be a good one
Lorbek is a heck of a player I wonder where this was in Michigan State
He really has taken his game to the next level
If they are able to beat Greece its between him and Gasol for MVP

Jonas Valanciunas apparently dominated the U18 allstar game (which I did not watch) He looks to be a lottery pick down the line
Him and Enes Kanter are 2 great prospects but Kanter didnt participate in the game


----------



## Plastic Man

Wooooooooohoooooooo!!!! Out boys finally made it! Lorbek is a ****ing God! And our semifinal matchup is favourable as well, since we don't have to face either of the best 2 teams left. I just hope the guys aren't too tired, since they won't have a day off, while the Serbs did.

GO SLOVENIA!!!


----------



## SheriffKilla

my bad i messed up the semifinal match ups lol

but Serbia vs Slovenia was a great game
Lorbek and Teodosic battled it out
But Milos came through in OT, made 2 huge 3s and than 2 more freethrows to seal it


----------

